

Show HN: Simple "new comments" highlighter for Hacker News - axefrog

I always find it annoying that I can't revisit a Hacker News comments thread and easily see which comments are new, especially for heavily-discussed topics. Looking through the Chrome Store for extensions which solve this problem yielded nothing worthwhile. I wanted something that didn't burn my eyeballs out and "just worked", with no special features other than simply showing me what comments are new since I last loaded the page.<p>So I wrote my own on my lunch break. Here's the link: http://axefrog.com/hn-new-comments.crx<p>Enjoy!
======
axefrog
Worth mentioning that new page loads won't flag comments as new. You'll need
to return to the page when new comments have been added.

------
JayEnn
Yet again another case of completely ignoring the IE market. You hipster
hackers are all the same.

~~~
axefrog
Umm yeah, it's a Chrome extension...

Also, I'm a C#/.Net developer on Windows. I don't even own a Mac or an iPad.
What was all that about me being a Hipster?

